# Marijuana / Cannabis Beer Recipe



## Luxo_Aussie (21/5/19)

I hope I'm not overstepping to ask, but has anyone had success in making a beer with marijuana, cannabis, weed, pot ect...? I hosted a BBQ over the weekend and one of our cooler friends wanted to know if it is possible. Since hops are related to cannabis, I'd imagine it would be possible but was curious to know if anyone has had success in the past & what sort of quantity one would need per litre of brew? 

In Luxembourg, it is decriminalized currently with the government set to allow recreational use in the future and it's a short 3h drive to the Netherlands to purchase product if one wanted to 'partake'...


----------



## Budgie_Smuggling (21/5/19)

The guys at Clawhammer Brewing in YouTube had a go. Didn’t have huge success from memory.


----------



## beer gut (21/5/19)

I wouldn’t have a clue but I found this article I saw the other day interesting.

https://www.facebook.com/1384702001744994/posts/2248449382036914?sfns=mo


----------



## TheBeerBaron (21/5/19)

I am sure you would have to drive WAYYY less than three hours to find some locally. Possibly just ask your neighbours ?? haha

That Clawhammer video uses CBD which If I am correct, does not have effect of making you 'high'. CBD is used for the medical aspects more than the recreational

If you are wanting the latter, I would probably start by making some sort of tincture to add in at packaging time. 

I do a lot of cooking sous vide and there is a method using the circulator to make cannabis infused vodka. You could just dose your keg with some of that. 

https://www.sousweed.com/blog/2015/7/8/cannabis-infused-vodka?rq=tincture


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/5/19)

The major and most important difference between hops and cannabis is that hop oils are water soluble and cannabis alcohol soluble. Also heat will kill off the THC, buds would need to be soaked in something like vodka or Polish spirit and added probably after fermentation had finished. Though I would't be arsed spoiling a prfectly good beer, best to keep them seperate.


----------



## Schikitar (22/5/19)

I'm currently in Portland and I can say with a handful of 'enhanced' brews I've had here so far I have not been impresed - they have all had one common flavour that I would best describe and dirt/soil. I wouldn't be rushing to try it except maybe in a mini brew if I was you..


----------



## TheBeerBaron (22/5/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The major and most important difference between hops and cannabis is that hop oils are water soluble and cannabis alcohol soluble. Also heat will kill off the THC, buds would need to be soaked in something like vodka or Polish spirit and added probably after fermentation had finished. Though I would't be arsed spoiling a prfectly good beer, best to keep them seperate.



There’s a couple of steps to making the tincture but both don’t get any hotter than say 92 degrees or so. Using a lower heat to extract the THC/CBD from the plant into the alcohol prevents it from being destroyed. 

Burning cannabis to smoke it is actually an inefficient way of accessing the THC because under that temp, you do burn some off

I would imagine if you made a good enough tincture, only a small amount would be needed to dose a keg. Would be interesting to see how it worked out. 

I don’t think it does if you’re looking to drink one beer and be high


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/5/19)

maybe email these guys to find out how its done:

https://younghenrys.com/afends


----------



## yankinoz (23/5/19)

Or you could smoke hops and have breath smelling like a NE IPA for days afterward.


----------



## smertin (23/5/19)

There was an article i read around a month ago about brewing with cannabis, ill see if I can find it and upload it.


----------



## smertin (23/5/19)

Found it. 7 pages of it but wont let me upload them due to being too large. Nothing is over 700kb though :S


----------



## smertin (23/5/19)

Hopefully this works


----------



## captnhaddock (24/5/19)

Schikitar said:


> I'm currently in Portland and I can say with a handful of 'enhanced' brews I've had here so far I have not been impresed - they have all had one common flavour that I would best describe and dirt/soil. I wouldn't be rushing to try it except maybe in a mini brew if I was you..


And to be fair, all of our brews are CBD based (this is an area where the federal government has influence on state level decisions). so what you're tasting is more often the actual hops and less so the CBD oil.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/5/19)

Schikitar said:


> I'm currently in Portland and I can say with a handful of 'enhanced' brews I've had here so far I have not been impresed - they have all had one common flavour that I would best describe and dirt/soil. I wouldn't be rushing to try it except maybe in a mini brew if I was you..


I am in Williamsburg and have been enjoying Flying Dog beers from Maryland, dissapointed with Brooklyn Brewery seems to have dropped off a bit since I was last here.


TheBeerBaron said:


> There’s a couple of steps to making the tincture but both don’t get any hotter than say 92 degrees or so. Using a lower heat to extract the THC/CBD from the plant into the alcohol prevents it from being destroyed.
> 
> Burning cannabis to smoke it is actually an inefficient way of accessing the THC because under that temp, you do burn some off
> 
> ...


I made the oil using alcohol to extract the oil, a baby bottle warmer and an air pump to drive out the alcohol and leave me with the oil, problem was I didn' cut it back with olive oil and it was virtually pure THC


----------



## Schikitar (24/5/19)

captnhaddock said:


> And to be fair, all of our brews are CBD based. so what you're tasting is more often the actual hops and less so the CBD oil.



Yep but based off my younger years there's no real loss here! I guess the only thing to be gained is if one was looking for additional mind-altering effects but I'd rather just have a tasty beer - each to their own I guess!


----------



## Russell123 (18/5/20)

Budgie_Smuggling said:


> The guys at Clawhammer Brewing in YouTube had a go. Didn’t have huge success from memory.



I've never tasted such a thing and never even heard that there is such a beer! cool my husband will be thrilled when I show him this!


----------

